# emergency male rat rehoming



## owleeii (Jul 27, 2014)

I have a male rat who had normally been docile. Lately his aggression has been escalating. He has taken to attacking my other male rat who I noticed bleeding today. I am wanting to regime the aggressor. If anyone can take him or know of a rehoming agency please let me know asap. Thank you


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

You might need to put where you're at


----------



## owleeii (Jul 27, 2014)

Oh doh!I'm in Fairfield California


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

What is his personality like? Pictures? Age? Is he nice to humans?


----------



## owleeii (Jul 27, 2014)

He is good with people, not the most snuggly rat. He wi take food from your hands, sit with you for a but. He's never bitten me more than a "what are you" nibble.His name is Raisin


----------



## owleeii (Jul 27, 2014)

As for age I don't know. I've had them 2 or 3 months and they were "large" when I got them.


----------



## owleeii (Jul 27, 2014)

Or if no one wants the bully the other one can go. He's very timid.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Seems like he is maybe hitting puberty and hormones are raging since he was docile before and is now becoming aggressive. Have you thought about neutering him?


----------



## owleeii (Jul 27, 2014)

I will look into it in the morning for sure


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I really do not like how nonchalant you are about getting rid of your pets. I partially understand the reasoning and maybe it is just because it is hard to read people on the internet but... "Or if no one wants the bully the other one can go. " kind of rubbed me the wrong way. Either way I cannot take them off your hands since I live too far. Have you tried to look for shelters who may be able to take them in your area?


----------



## owleeii (Jul 27, 2014)

PawsandClaws said:


> I really do not like how nonchalant you are about getting rid of your pets. I partially understand the reasoning and maybe it is just because it is hard to read people on the internet but... "Or if no one wants the bully the other one can go. " kind of rubbed me the wrong way. Either way I cannot take them off your hands since I live too far. Have you tried to look for shelters who may be able to take them in your area?



It wasn't nonchalant. I was thinking that most people don't want a bully rat and a docile one would fit better into a group. I'm having a hard time finding a shelter that takes rats, maybe I just don't know where to look. 

I posted after working a 16 hr day for the third day in a row to a bleeding rat and a destroyed cage. Sorry I didn't put enough emotion into my last post.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

owleeii said:


> It wasn't nonchalant. I was thinking that most people don't want a bully rat and a docile one would fit better into a group. I'm having a hard time finding a shelter that takes rats, maybe I just don't know where to look.
> 
> I posted after working a 16 hr day for the third day in a row to a bleeding rat and a destroyed cage. Sorry I didn't put enough emotion into my last post.


I was actually glad to see you be willing to offer up the one more likely to be adopted to readers who usually have multi-rat homes/cages.

Try to get vet and character references on anyone applying for one of the boys, to be safe. Good luck.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

if you were willing to make the 5 hour drive to reno i would take him


----------



## owleeii (Jul 27, 2014)

Zabora said:


> if you were willing to make the 5 hour drive to reno i would take him



Due to the nature of my job I can't go that far. I can meet you half way though


----------



## owleeii (Jul 27, 2014)

Anybody?


----------

